# Shaving down there...



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

All my life I've shaved nothing but my face, I'm coming up on my vascectomy in 2 weeks and as part of my instructions I'll need to be shaved. So this got me thinking what my wife would think about it, and she was particularly indecisive in her response - she never thought about it.

So I'm just wondering if anyone could weigh in.. I know a drawback would be the need to maintain the shaving lest I have itchyness and cause irritation, I'm thinking we might get more skin-to-skin contact during sex which might be nice.


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

I do it. And love it.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

It's creepy.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've done it for the past year or two, shaving "the boys" and trimming the rest of the forest. My wife was indifferent to the idea, but once I started doing it, found that she likes the look. And, with less hair down there, there are fewer strays to get in her mouth and bug her during oral. Not much trouble to maintain, either...just adds an extra minute or two in the shower every couple of days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

looks bigger promise


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

anonymouskitty said:


> looks bigger promise


Who wants to look like an enormous 9 year old? :scratchhead:


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

Drover said:


> Who wants to look like an enormous 9 year old? :scratchhead:


I don't think there's any chance of mistaking me for a 9 year old.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

You really don't need to worry should you decide you don't like it. It grows back very fast. All that slowdown in hair growth on your head as you got older? It didn't go away, it just relocated a bit. :rofl:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me aesthetically, but H seems rather proud of his appearance when he shaves. It DOES help with the hair-in-mouth aspect.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

H does it every so often. I like the feel of it when he's bare, it feels bigger and I can be more adventurous with him. He is also more sensitive when the hair is gone so that adds another little layer to the excitement. 

He doesn't keep it shaved all the time and I am fine with that. It is usually a big undertaking so I understand not wanting to deal with that maintenance all the time.

There is a bad window though, when he's got stubble maybe 4-5 days afterwards and it can really irritate my skim. I will usually avoid sex with him until its grown back in a bit more for that reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

As a lady, I definitely will give my hubs more "attention" when he's trimmed.
Tip: Try using clippers instead of a razor if irritation is a problem, for either party.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

I shave it all and the wife prefers it. Don't worry about references to looking like a child, that philosophy is in the mind of the one providing the opinion. Nothing child like about me. My wife shave and it makes everything fresher, cleaner, and more sensitive during intimacy.

I only have to shave about 3 times a week and I don't get razor burn or anything.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

I prefer when hubby shaves his. However, I totally leave it up to him (as he leaves my grooming up to me). I really need to get a trimmer... I've never been good at getting it perfectly. LOL

Anyway, WillK, when you do it, let her inspect. 
If she likes it (and you will know by how she acts/reacts) keep it up. If she dos not, then just let it grow back


----------



## OneLoveXo (Jun 5, 2012)

I used to NEVER go down there because of all the hair, one day he trimmed it just the bush and I could deep throat much further, than I told him how I liked that, later down the line he actually shaved the balls, and trimmed the other areas as much as he could, now I go down there all the time, makes everything funner and makes his d*** look way bigger and just more appealing!

As another poster said it's not big deal if he shaves or not, cause he doens't care if I do, but it's deff nice for both parties, makes everything a bit funner


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

I stay trimmed and love it!


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

we both shave. shaving is something we do together (its fun to watch!) and for each other. it is great. hate the hair. yuck.


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Jimena said:


> Tip: Try using clippers instead of a razor if irritation is a problem, for either party.


Loose skin...high speed clippers...family jewels...not a good combination.

Use a clean, new razor and take your time


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

WillK said:


> All my life I've shaved nothing but my face, I'm coming up on my vascectomy in 2 weeks and as part of my instructions I'll need to be shaved. So this got me thinking what my wife would think about it, and she was particularly indecisive in her response - she never thought about it.
> 
> So I'm just wondering if anyone could weigh in.. I know a drawback would be the need to maintain the shaving lest I have itchyness and cause irritation, I'm thinking we might get more skin-to-skin contact during sex which might be nice.


as someone who has shaved for as long as i can remember here are a couple tips for manscaping . and remember the worse that happens is you let it grow back .

shave your sack and shaft . use a beard and mustache trimmer with a # 1 clip to give the top hedges a nice crew cut appearance . your balls will not itch when growing in , and the top will not either due to trimming close and not shaving . 

it gives your front lawn a nice well maintained look , and says you care about your hygein and her hair lip . also you will find that it will give you about 1 1/2 - 2 inches in appearance . 

and like i said if you or the mrs . doesnt like it . it grows back .


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Started trimming (not shaving) because my hair was getting caught in my nylon running shorts while I ran. (Picture me grabbing my crotch as I run through the neighborhood).

Wife seems to enjoy giving me oral now.

Had to be shaved for surgery down there once and couldn't stand the itching afterwards. Granted things were pretty swollen down there for a few days and that didn't help matters.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely shave.

Shave the twig and the berries with a razor. Use clippers to trim everything else nice and short. 

Definitely helps with oral. Wife loves it when she's down there!

The act of shaving takes some getting used to at first, but once you get the hang of it, it's quick and easy to do. 


She may not have an opinion now, but once she goes down on a shaved set, she is going to like it. Guaranteed.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

It's done. I used a cordless trimmer to get everything down to a manageable length, then I used the razor. The trimmer was a bit touchy around my balls, the razor was no problem at all - even felt kinda good. 

Now I just need to wait until we have time alone, we pick up the kids from day camp then it's non-stop until they go to bed at 8 PM. Often she's tired by then, and I'm faced with a choice between laying on the charm tonight or trying to tackle her tomorrow during her work from home day.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's a matter of personal preference, so do whatever you are comfortable with. As nudists, my wife and I have observed that MOST other nudists are either shaved or closely trimmed. During the spring and summer months, we are both either totally smooth or trimmed. Usually during the winter months, we just let it grow full.....unless we go to a clothing optional resort in a warmer climate.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Use conditioner and not anything else. Your shaved area will be a lot less irritated. 

That is the only thing i use to to shave with and i have never had any issues =)


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

The hospital did this to me when I had my penis reduction surgery. It actually took a couple of years to grow back and was much thinner than before and I don't have much body hair anyway, probably due to a slight DNA admixture. The hair on my head is as thick as ever. The idea of shaving for non-surgical reasons is a little off-putting due to my Renaissance Italian views of masculinity and the fact that crotch shaving is perceived as the province of the female.


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> *The hospital did this to me when I had my penis reduction surgery. It actually took a couple of years* *to grow back* and was much thinner than before and I don't have much body hair anyway, probably due to a slight DNA admixture. The hair on my head is as thick as ever. The idea of shaving for non-surgical reasons is a little off-putting due to my Renaissance Italian views of masculinity and the fact that crotch shaving is perceived as the province of the female.


What grew back, Machiavelli, your hair or what they removed during surgery?


----------



## Axolu (May 16, 2012)

Have gone from scissors to no. 1 with trimmer. 

Wet shave on armpits - that really helps with smell, and clothes stay fresh for a lot longer. 

The lower trimming was originally to stop chaffing during exercise, but it is also a lot cleaner imo, and I won't be letting it grow back. 

My wife isn't fussed about the look one way or the other, but the cleanliness thing has been noted..


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A grown woman needs a little thatch down there.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> A grown woman needs a little thatch down there.


For my money, I think that, just like with hairstyles on the top of the head, some people can pull off different hairstyles down below better than others.

Or maybe it's just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

WillK said:


> I'm coming up on my vascectomy in 2 weeks and as part of my instructions I'll need to be shaved.


Fully shaved down there? Kind of surprised. When I had a V 5+ years ago, the doc just asked me to trim up a bit around the boys. Then a nurse did a quick shave only around the cutting area before surgery.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

GPR said:


> Definitely shave.
> 
> Shave the twig and the berries with a razor. Use clippers to trim everything else nice and short.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Clippers/trimmer on shaft & lower can be difficult.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> Fully shaved down there? Kind of surprised. When I had a V 5+ years ago, the doc just asked me to trim up a bit around the boys. Then a nurse did a quick shave only around the cutting area before surgery.


I don't think they care about the whole area, I just went all out because I'm figuring I might as well give it a try and I don't want to shave some smaller area and then turn out to have misinterpretted.

But as far as shave rather than trim, that part was clear - I'm to have been shaved.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Mario Kempes said:


> What grew back, Machiavelli, your hair or what they removed during surgery?


The hair. The lost three inches will not be returning, unless they perfect prostate regeneration. I suppose I'll eventually get used to having a mere six shooter, but the girth also took a hit along with everything else. I need to start saving up for one of those bionic units.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Consider well Athol Kay's observations on vasectomies and sperm quality, before it's too late.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

If I recall it doesn't affect the hormones. The alternative is condoms, which has been working the whole time we've been togethr aside from pregnancy, so this can only be an improvement.

Birth control for her hasn't been an option.


----------

